# 2004 ford 150 front suspension and axle



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I am looking at a 2004 Ford f150 to replace my older ford and I was suprised to see the front end suspension is struts and no straight axle but cv joints. are all the new ford f150s like this ? I am planning on putting a western ultramount midweight or standard on. 

not really sure if the front end will handle it as I dont really know if these changes can allow it to handle the plow.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're thinking of the old Twin I-Beam suspension that used to come in half ton Fords, that went the way of fiscal responsibility in government (and the Dodo bird) in 1997. The 2004-2008 F-150's use the system you mentioned with cast aluminum lower control arms. The 2009-2011's use a virtually identical system - with more conventional stamper steel lower control arms. Although it looks like a MacPherson strut, I don't believe it either technically is one or is marketed as one. The supposed advantage of this system over the old one is better control of camber change and a better ride and handling balance. 

The down side of the new system is that it's not as "over designed" as the old system in many respects. That would say that hanging a heavy plow off of one is somewhat problematic - although many have done it. The old system was not perfect either though. Anybody who's seen an older F-150 with a heavy plow on it and the front end droop / excessive camber change that comes with it will know what I mean. 

So can you hang a light plow off of a 2004 (and newer) F-150? Certainly. You might want to do some searching on the internet around spark plug issues as well as four wheel drive system problems (that can be easily fixed) with these trucks.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey CJ -

I have an 04 F150 Crew (NBS); I don't have a plow hanging off the front of it (yet), but I have had some of the 4x4 issues that are known for these trucks. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the 4wd system, but it is obviously IFS that uses vacuum (or lack of) to engage the axle shafts to the front hubs. The actuators are called integrated wheel ends (IWE), which disengage the hubs when a vacuum is applied. I have had the passenger IWE replaced right after I bought the truck last year. The driver side died not too long ago and I will be replacing that soon. I disconnected the vacuum line that goes to the driver's side, just to keep it from grinding.

I have talked to many different people about adding a plow to my truck. I will be adding either a 2" leveling kit and/or timbrens to the front when I do add a plow. Ballast is absolutely necessary as well. There is a guy on here that has an 800lbs+ Fisher Extreme V and he has had good luck with it.

Anyway, let me know if you have any questions and keep us posted from your end!


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

mreamer;1199672 said:


> Hey CJ -
> 
> I have an 04 F150 Crew (NBS); I don't have a plow hanging off the front of it (yet), but I have had some of the 4x4 issues that are known for these trucks. I'm not sure how familiar you are with the 4wd system, but it is obviously IFS that uses vacuum (or lack of) to engage the axle shafts to the front hubs. The actuators are called integrated wheel ends (IWE), which disengage the hubs when a vacuum is applied. I have had the passenger IWE replaced right after I bought the truck last year. The driver side died not too long ago and I will be replacing that soon. I disconnected the vacuum line that goes to the driver's side, just to keep it from grinding.


Mreamer hit it right on the head with the IWE's. I had all of the common problems with the 4x4 system on my 2005 - and fixed all of them myself for well less than half what the dealer wanted. I actually authored a post over in F150Online on all of the common problems and what to do about them. The harder problem for the home handyman to deal with is a spark plug change. That's better left to a professional believe it or not.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

CJ,
Check your door jam and see what you have for front springs??? Are they at least 3900 FGVW?? If they are not you will need to change them ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, the true HD springs are 4200s; in Canada they still called these the "snowplow prep package" in USA they call it an "*HD Suspension*" and it can be identified by the *7 lug wheels* Just adding Timbrens is really *NOT* the answer either; they will hold the plow up alright, but you basically have almost ZERO travel [just whats left to the already compress rubber dougnut?? about and inch!] The 3900 will hold up a 700 lb plow no problem and the 4200 will hold the XV at 830lbs again no problem. Having the correct springs is a very very big deal in the plowing scheme of things.
Coil springs are *cheap* around $150 for the set of them ................... fixing the front end problems, if you start out without them; could be almost unlimited *$$$$$$$$$$* 
PM me; if you need the Ford part numbers for the 3900 or 4200 lb springs as the dealers will tell you the only way they can find em is to pull the Vin# of a truck that already has them????


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I had a snoway 7'6" on a 2004 Crew Cab. Lovedddd plowing with that truck. So small and nimble...


----------



## A31unit (Sep 26, 2011)

Can give me the Ford part number for the 3900 lb front springs.
Will they work on 2004 Ford F-150 supercab, 6.5 box, 5.4? (currently has the 3750 ft springs) Much appreciated.


----------

